# Help finding Catahoula Breeder



## cckoutdoors (Feb 7, 2016)

Can anyone help?


----------



## eddevelasco (Feb 12, 2016)

Try Craig Boiling on Facebook send him a message at Longhunter Kennels


----------



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Feb 23, 2016)

Look up crossfire catahoulas. They are some good friends of mine. The are in wilkes county, ga.


----------



## yardog (Oct 15, 2016)

Big K Catahoula sometimes has some pups


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 18, 2016)

*Catahoula breeders*

Look up Catahoula breeders and Louisiana on the internet. Many of them sell bods that are already trained to hunt hogs.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 18, 2016)

What ya plan on on doin with em ?


----------

